# Black Walnut Trees



## finsfursandfeathers (May 31, 2004)

I have 3 black walnut trees in my yard that are approximately 18" inches in diamater. They are 25', 15', and 20' tall to where branches begin to grow. I'm thinking of having these harvested would anyone be able to give me an approximate value of these trees? I just want an idea before I start looking for soeone to take them. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

If you search here you will find some info, tyically they (tree guys) dont want ones that come from residential as they have nails and screws in them. and I think they look for larger groups of them too. I have one that is 3 feet across at the base in my front yard and have often thought of selling it. Do your research and maybe you will get some doe. My neigbor across the street had 6 removed for free, but he wasnt aware of the value.


----------



## Bearblade (Dec 30, 2005)

I've been away from the timber market for a long time, but am a Forester by education and some practice. I'll say off the top of my head you don't have enough volume and therefore value in those 3 trees to interest much more than the hobbyist. I have some volume tables at work. If I remember I'll take a look at them and give you an idea of the board foot volume you have. Not sure of the price per thousand board feet walnut is at now?


----------



## glassman (Dec 27, 2007)

i am a lumber hobbiest and they dont sound too valuable for purchase to me. there are guys that will take them down for free for the logs tho. transporting and then having it milled then stickering and drying is a lot of work and time and negates any cheep pricing sometimes. that being said it would be a shame to have them go to fire wood. you could possibly have a portable mill over yourself and have some beautiful lumber.


----------



## webfarmer (Apr 5, 2005)

I had 4 large walnuts (no metal in them) cut this spring along with a very large oak and some cherry from my yard. The logger figured I'd get $500 to $1,000 because they were yard trees. Well, the best offer he could get was $250 and nobody wanted to come to his place to even look at them. He would have to haul them to the buyer. So now I'm having him bring them back and I'll burn them as firewood. You could luck out and find someone close by who will buy them but typically, small volume and yard living are not choice these days. On the plus side - less freaking walnuts to pick up. One of those banner years again......


----------



## ReddHead (Feb 17, 2005)

I buy lumber all the time for my business. Yard trees are typically worth nothing other than maybe just having someone cut them down for you for free so they can try to sell some of the wood. Milling a tree is a lot of work as was already mentioned. I wouldn't even suggest that you have it milled and used for your own purposes. I've seen tons of wood that someone had cut, milled rough, dried and then improperly stored and then wants to sell it for 3 buck a board foot. Furthermor, 99% of it still has not had an edge put on it, there are sticker marks (that will never come out) and all the widths vary from 1"-1 5/8" and it still needs to be planed. I will not spend more than 50 cents to 1 dollar for wood in this type of condition if at all. 
BTW, you only need about 150-250 brd ft. for the typical size kitchen cabinetry. Out of a 3ft diameter tree at 12ft. I think you get about 750-1000 brd ft. depending upon the type of tree and how it is cut.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

My brother in law sold 7 black walnut trees that were full of burls for $3000 10 years ago.


----------



## glassman (Dec 27, 2007)

burl is an oddity that usually sold by the pound as far as i know. this is supposed to be strait grain lumber. totally different catigory. im not trying to down play the value but as another poster said these are yard trees and therefore less valuable than other specimens.(sp) i guess i mean not to get your hopes up for an new vett from the procedes.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Know a fellow in Hillman that has a portable mill and would cut them in your yard-or his, for a fee. 

DONT make firewood. It took 100 years to make those trees. All those who will cut for free are making out well for every sucker they find.


----------

